# HFH 2013 -West Hill - the draw and other important info



## rickg (Oct 4, 2013)

Here is the draw...apologies for the delay, but with all the pull outs its changed a few times. Tried to accomodate requests where possible, but as you'll probably appreciate it got hard towards the end with the last minute changes.

Hope everyone is happy.....apart from Rooter obviously who is off the 6th..... 

I've dropped it down to 104 places and so there are 2 vacancies....one might be filled by a 4th West Hill player.

Richart will be along soon with some guidleines for the day.

(click to enlarge)


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Oct 4, 2013)

Great group :thup: 

Thanks again for organising, must have been mental with all the re-shuffling these last few days. Can relax now I know that I'm not quite as far away as Rooter


----------



## GB72 (Oct 4, 2013)

Me and Viscount 17 in the same group. There is certainly going to be no lack of colour in that 4 ball. Starting on 18 as well so nice and close to the clubhouse, very happy with that.


----------



## richart (Oct 4, 2013)

Rick, West Hill have filled up their team. Tim Osborne, should just leave one space available.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 4, 2013)

FFS


----------



## PieMan (Oct 4, 2013)

What time are we off again?!!


----------



## Rooter (Oct 4, 2013)

LOL. no worries, i am no where near as old as most of you, so a little walk is no issue... sponsor the 18th thinking i could start there was fruitless, getting a fourball to auction was fruitless. Gobbing off at Rich and Rick was the only thing that got me my tee!


----------



## richart (Oct 4, 2013)

GB72 said:



			Me and Viscount 17 in the same group. There is certainly going to be no lack of colour in that 4 ball. Starting on 18 as well so nice and close to the clubhouse, very happy with that.
		
Click to expand...

 The Band of Brothers don't know what they are letting themselves in for.

I will post full details of the day on a separate thread later today, so save all your questions until then please.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 4, 2013)

At least as a 3 ball currently we will catch up to the people in front... Look out Murph and JustOne! Lethal balls coming your way!


----------



## Rooter (Oct 4, 2013)

FFS again! just checked and the 6th is bloomin SI 2!!!! damn you rick.


----------



## richart (Oct 4, 2013)

Rooter said:



			At least as a 3 ball currently we will catch up to the people in front... Look out Murph and JustOne! Lethal balls coming your way!

Click to expand...

 I am sure we will find a fourth for you. Probably someone that has not played with you before, and doesn't realise where the 6th tee is.


----------



## rickg (Oct 4, 2013)

PieMan said:



			What time are we off again?!!
		
Click to expand...

Richarts post will cover all this...... and more......


----------



## rickg (Oct 4, 2013)

Rooter said:



			LOL. no worries, i am no where near as old as most of you, so a little walk is no issue... sponsor the 18th thinking i could start there was fruitless, getting a fourball to auction was fruitless. Gobbing off at Rich and Rick was the only thing that got me my tee! 

Click to expand...

you're welcome.....  :thup: :rofl:


----------



## richart (Oct 4, 2013)

Rooter said:



			FFS again! just checked and the 6th is bloomin SI 2!!!! damn you rick.
		
Click to expand...

 It also has the longest carry over the thickest heather on the course. 200 yards up hill. If it is any consolation Scott it is my favourite hole on the course.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 4, 2013)

richart said:



			It also has the longest carry over the thickest heather on the course. 200 yards up hill. If it is any consolation Scott it is my favourite hole on the course.

Click to expand...

200 yards? thats a Rocketbladze 7 iron according to Murph!


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 4, 2013)

Rooter said:



			200 yards? thats a Rocketbladze 7 iron according to Murph!
		
Click to expand...

Which must be two iron in old money!


----------



## Rooter (Oct 4, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			Which must be two iron in old money!
		
Click to expand...

And so it begins!!!


----------



## PieMan (Oct 4, 2013)

rickg said:



			Richarts post will cover all this...... and more......
		
Click to expand...

Hurry up then Rich - we are waiting!!


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 4, 2013)

Oh I'm playing with Paul Nash.
Nice


----------



## SaintHacker (Oct 4, 2013)

Rooter said:



			200 yards? thats a Rocketbladze 7 iron according to Murph!
		
Click to expand...

Into a headwind...


----------



## Rooter (Oct 4, 2013)

SaintHacker said:



			Into a headwind...
		
Click to expand...

Grip down too, dont wanna go long....


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 4, 2013)

Pieman, Murph and James together was a flukey draw wasn't it??????
What would the odds on that have been????


----------



## richart (Oct 4, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Pieman, Murph and James together was a flukey draw wasn't it??????
What would the odds on that have been???? 

Click to expand...

 No one else would play with them.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 4, 2013)

Smiffy said:



Oh I'm playing with Paul Nash.
Nice


Click to expand...

I have 4 and-a-half hours with James - I reckon that will be the grip covered in that length of time!!  :whoo: :rofl:


----------



## richart (Oct 4, 2013)

Smiffy said:



Oh I'm playing with Paul Nash.
Nice


Click to expand...

 Poor Mark, the auctioneer. Short straw springs to mind.


----------



## richart (Oct 4, 2013)

PieMan said:



			I have 4 and-a-half hours with James - I reckon that will be the grip covered in that length of time!!  :whoo: :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 You might get a discount off his 12 hour rate though.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 4, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Pieman, Murph and James together was a flukey draw wasn't it??????
What would the odds on that have been???? 

Click to expand...

Draw-gate!!!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 4, 2013)

Rickg,  is there space on this? I've recently come into some cash so might be able to afford this now


----------



## duncan mackie (Oct 4, 2013)

wtg Mashey - get in there!

as to the draw, I suppose I had better iron creases into those LM trousers now, and find a matching belt......! Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 4, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			Rickg,  is there space on this? I've recently come into some cash so might be able to afford this now 

Click to expand...

Space in my 4 ball! we are off the 6th! 

Joking aside, there are a few spots! get your cash in!!


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 4, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Pieman, Murph and James together was a flukey draw wasn't it??????
What would the odds on that have been???? 

Click to expand...

Well, I asked for Sandra Gall, Sophie Sandolo, and Melissa Reid, so I'm a touch disappointed myself.


----------



## Snelly (Oct 4, 2013)

richart said:



			It also has the longest carry over the thickest heather on the course. 200 yards up hill. If it is any consolation Scott it is my favourite hole on the course.

Click to expand...

A good hole that is easy if you get a good drive away and difficult if you don't.  Richard - my favourite holes are the 3rd and 10th.


----------



## rickg (Oct 4, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			Rickg,  is there space on this? I've recently come into some cash so might be able to afford this now 

Click to expand...

yes there is one space....... Â£30 deposit ASAP please........ :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Oct 4, 2013)

Will there be a buggy lift to the 1st??


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 4, 2013)

Deep joy, tee 1B, it's not 1A but I suppose it will do !  How it pays to be in the presence of the great & the good.  :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Oct 4, 2013)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Deep joy, tee 1B, it's not 1A but I suppose it will do !  How it pays to be in the presence of the great & the good.  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to meeting you


----------



## richart (Oct 4, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			Rickg,  is there space on this? I've recently come into some cash so might be able to afford this now 

Click to expand...

 There was one space. Rick should be able to confirm if it is still available shortly.


----------



## rickg (Oct 4, 2013)

richart said:



			There was one space. Rick should be able to confirm if it is still available shortly.
		
Click to expand...

already confirmed...just waiting for mashlyR7 to pay his deposit and its his...... :thup:


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 4, 2013)

A Nice easy start, the  3rd Par 4 Si4, should be fun.


----------



## rickg (Oct 4, 2013)

rickg said:



			already confirmed...just waiting for mashlyR7 to pay his deposit and its his...... :thup:
		
Click to expand...

unless Danny Willett beats him to it.... :rofl:


----------



## rickg (Oct 4, 2013)

Khamelion thanks for the H/C change PM  :thup:

just a quickie for everyone else....if your handicap has changed or is wrong or missing, please dont pm me with the details as my inbox fills up faster than G1BB0's swing  .... just post it on here or we can get it on the day.... :thup:


----------



## dufferman (Oct 4, 2013)

rickg said:



			Khamelion thanks for the H/C change PM  :thup:

just a quickie for everyone else....if your handicap has changed or is wrong or missing, please dont pm me with the details as my inbox fills up faster than G1BB0's swing  .... just post it on here or we can get it on the day.... :thup:
		
Click to expand...

In that case... my string of 0.1s has put me up from 18 to 19!!


----------



## richart (Oct 4, 2013)

Snelly said:



			A good hole that is easy if you get a good drive away and difficult if you don't.  Richard - my favourite holes are the 3rd and 10th.
		
Click to expand...

 Two very difficult holes David. In the Seniors foursomes competition this year I managed to drive past the bell on 3. Normally I have to play up short of the brook in two !!! There was a gale behind and I managed a very rare draw off the teee. The second shot at 10 is difficult and I always miss the green right. 

6 was playing into the gale and my Sunday best was way short of the bell.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 4, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Will there be a buggy lift to the 1st??
		
Click to expand...

I should have thought so we can't expect Jezz to walk.


----------



## richart (Oct 4, 2013)

rickg said:



			Khamelion thanks for the H/C change PM  :thup:

just a quickie for everyone else....if your handicap has changed or is wrong or missing, please dont pm me with the details as my inbox fills up faster than G1BB0's swing  .... just post it on here or we can get it on the day.... :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Don't worry about handicap changes guys. Blank cards will be given to you on the day, and you will fill in with your names and handicaps. Will speed up registration which could be a bit hectic. 104 golfers all arriving around the same time !


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 4, 2013)

I take it West Hill is not Slicer Friendly?


----------



## richart (Oct 4, 2013)

Khamelion said:



			I take it West Hill is not Slicer Friendly?
		
Click to expand...

 14th is the only hole that favours a big fade. Long and straight is always good I have been told.


----------



## Snelly (Oct 4, 2013)

richart said:



			Two very difficult holes David. In the Seniors foursomes competition this year I managed to drive past the bell on 3. Normally I have to play up short of the brook in two !!! There was a gale behind and I managed a very rare draw off the teee. The second shot at 10 is difficult and I always miss the green right. 

6 was playing into the gale and my Sunday best was way short of the bell.
		
Click to expand...

In my round this week, I snap-hooked my drive into the trees on the heather on the 3rd and managed to scrape a 5.  Tough hole.  

6th - hit a screamer.  Finished on the left of the fairway, not far off level with the big fairway bunker.  Must have had a cracking bounce and lots of run!  Easy hole from there.

10th is tough from the tee.  It is OOB all down the left and if you are a hooker like me, quite daunting as you know you have to hit a fairly decent drive. 

When I won a big society comp there.  I didn't use a driver on a single hole.  Yellow tees though.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 4, 2013)

richart said:



			14th is the only hole that favours a big fade. Long and straight is always good I have been told.

Click to expand...

I believe a little bend at the end is no bad thing.


----------



## Snelly (Oct 4, 2013)

Khamelion said:



			I take it West Hill is not Slicer Friendly?
		
Click to expand...

Hook and Slice, no, it is not friendly.  Draw and Fade, yes it is fine as it is a very fair test.  It is also quite short so keep your driver in your bag and the ball out of the heather and you can put a score together.  Conversely, if you try and take the course on and belt it off the tee, you may be in for a long, difficult day and a poor score. 

Holes that *require *a driver to enable a chance of par are: 6th, 10th and 18th.  Maybe the 3rd too.  That's all though.  Depends on how far you hit it of course but for me, these are the only ones.


----------



## richart (Oct 4, 2013)

Snelly said:



			Hook and Slice, no, it is not friendly.  Draw and Fade, yes it is fine as it is a very fair test.  It is also quite short so keep your driver in your bag and the ball out of the heather and you can put a score together.  Conversely, if you try and take the course on and belt it off the tee, you may be in for a long, difficult day and a poor score. 

Holes that *require *a driver to enable a chance of par are: 6th, 10th and 18th.  Maybe the 3rd too.  That's all though.  Depends on how far you hit it of course but for me, these are the only ones.
		
Click to expand...

Hey don't give them any help. I was hoping my local knowledge might improve my changes of a decent finish. Drivers off the 1st, 12th and 16th are good ideas though.


----------



## Snelly (Oct 4, 2013)

richart said:



			Hey don't give them any help. I was hoping my local knowledge might improve my changes of a decent finish. Drivers off the 1st, 12th and 16th are good ideas though.

Click to expand...

Good ideas if you want to have 3 blobs!


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 4, 2013)

richart said:



			14th is the only hole that favours a big fade. Long and straight is always good I have been told.

Click to expand...

That's me screwed then, would it be bad form to use my 9 iron for every shot, bar the greens of course?



Snelly said:



			Hook and Slice, no, it is not friendly.  Draw and Fade, yes it is fine as it is a very fair test.  It is also quite short so keep your driver in your bag and the ball out of the heather and you can put a score together.  Conversely, if you try and take the course on and belt it off the tee, you may be in for a long, difficult day and a poor score. 

Holes that *require *a driver to enable a chance of par are: 6th, 10th and 18th.  Maybe the 3rd too.  That's all though.  Depends on how far you hit it of course but for me, these are the only ones.
		
Click to expand...

Hit my driver at the minute, not far, probably not much over 200yds straight at present.


----------



## LIG (Oct 4, 2013)

The select few get to play the course in the correct order.  :ears:


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 4, 2013)

Khamelion said:



			I take it West Hill is not Slicer Friendly?
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			14th is the only hole that favours a big fade. Long and straight is always good I have been told.

Click to expand...

Khammy has perfected an uncontrolled fade...:ears:


----------



## chrisd (Oct 4, 2013)

LIG said:



			The * VERY * select few get to play the course in the correct order.  :ears:
		
Click to expand...


That corrected it for you - see you Monday!


----------



## swanny32 (Oct 4, 2013)

Pretty happy with the 11th....spin round in the car to the 10th tee car park....bosh! Easy!


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 4, 2013)

Hobbit said:



			Khammy has perfected an uncontrolled fade...:ears:
		
Click to expand...

It's very controlled now, I just have to remember a few things:-


Slow back swing to 5 o'clock
hinge wrists at waist height
club goes up not around
drop the club down and beind
don't loop the club
no you knob you looped the club
you're playing golf not going fishing
inside path, inside path, inside path
you've gone outside
bosh, please be straight please be straight
awwww bugger, I'll play a provisional


----------



## duncan mackie (Oct 4, 2013)

LIG said:



			The select few get to play the course in the correct order.  :ears:
		
Click to expand...

I rather hope everyone is playing it in the correct order - they are just starting at different places


----------



## Snelly (Oct 4, 2013)

Khamelion said:



			Hit my driver at the minute, not far, probably not much over 200yds straight at present.
		
Click to expand...

I think with the possible exception of the 13th, you can hit it off every tee!


----------



## MikeH (Oct 4, 2013)

Can I just say that I am officially excited about Monday!

Looking forward to seeing some old faces and meeting new ones too


----------



## swanny32 (Oct 4, 2013)

Khamelion said:



			It's very controlled now, I just have to remember a few things:-


Slow back swing to 5 o'clock
hinge wrists at waist height
club goes up not around
drop the club down and beind
don't loop the club
no you knob you looped the club
you're playing golf not going fishing
inside path, inside path, inside path
you've gone outside
bosh, please be straight please be straight
awwww bugger, I'll play a provisional



Click to expand...

HAHAHA Working on the same thing as me except for me at point 9 goes, "yeah, you're definitely inside the ball now.....oops now I have a pull hook!"


----------



## Tiger (Oct 4, 2013)

richart said:



			Poor Mark, the auctioneer. Short straw springs to mind.
		
Click to expand...

Oiiiiiiiiiiiiii! I used to like you rich 

Very, very excited about Monday


----------



## CallawayKid (Oct 4, 2013)

Early start Tiger, can't wait 

CK


----------



## Rooter (Oct 4, 2013)

MikeH said:



			Can I just say that I am officially excited about Monday!

Looking forward to seeing some old faces and meeting new ones too
		
Click to expand...

Says Mr "I am teeing off from the 1st" anyone would think you are Ron Burgandy


----------



## Tiger (Oct 4, 2013)

CallawayKid said:



			Early start Tiger, can't wait 

CK
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Mav281 (Oct 4, 2013)

Starting on 7 - S.I 16, that could certainly be worse!

Can I assume directions on the West Hill website suggesting Jacket, shirt and tie for the meal is to be adhered to?


----------



## Rooter (Oct 4, 2013)

Mav281 said:



			Can I assume directions on the West Hill website suggesting Jacket, shirt and tie for the meal is to be adhered to?
		
Click to expand...

Correct!! Trousers are optional though.


----------



## viscount17 (Oct 4, 2013)

richart said:



			The Band of Brothers don't know what they are letting themselves in for.

I will post full details of the day on a separate thread later today, so save all your questions until then please.
		
Click to expand...

very pleased to be drawn with Greg, not had an outing with him for a while;
of course the rest of you will have nothing to play for on that hole once we've been through

now, can I get those trews back from son 2?


----------



## richart (Oct 4, 2013)

Tiger said:



			Oiiiiiiiiiiiiii! I used to like you rich 

Very, very excited about Monday 

Click to expand...

 Apologies Tiger, it was Pinky and Perky I was referring to.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 4, 2013)

I pity the poor buggers starting from the 15th....

5 for 0 is a terrible start to your round. You always seem to be on the back foot...


----------



## richart (Oct 4, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			I pity the poor buggers starting from the 15th....

5 for 0 is a terrible start to your round. You always seem to be on the back foot...


Click to expand...

 At least they can start with their driver.


----------



## Slime (Oct 4, 2013)

richart said:



			At least they can start with their driver.
		
Click to expand...

Hey, I'm starting on the 15th ...................... I may have to go off the reds!

*Slime*.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 4, 2013)

richart said:



			Apologies Tiger, it was Pinky and Perky I was referring to.

Click to expand...

I'm pretty happy with my draw. Mark was a funny chap last year, watching Paul break the sound barrier with his practice swing is always a joy to behold and have always wanted to play around... I mean a round with Smiffy


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 4, 2013)

Tiger said:



			I'm pretty happy with my draw. Mark was a funny chap last year, watching Paul break the sound barrier with his practice swing is always a joy to behold and have always wanted to play around... I mean a round with Smiffy 

Click to expand...

I'm looking forward to it as well Tiger.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Oct 4, 2013)

Great work guys!  Starting on the 12th so nice gentle start to ease me into it.  My handicap for Monday is 19.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 4, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Pieman, Murph and James together was a flukey draw wasn't it??????
		
Click to expand...

Uh-oh.... it's me versus The Watford Duo?!!! This is them on arrival at the the golf club
















and here they are in the bar after....


----------



## adiemel (Oct 4, 2013)

I start off the 15th too. Really looking forward to the day. Very nervous though.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 4, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Uh-oh.... it's me versus The Watford Duo?!!!
		
Click to expand...

Blundell is from Watford too!!


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 4, 2013)

Snelly said:



			Holes that *require *a driver to enable a chance of par are: 6th, 10th and 18th.  Maybe the 3rd too.  That's all though.  Depends on how far you hit it of course but for me, these are the only ones.
		
Click to expand...

What if you only hit driver about 220 yards tops of the tee?


----------



## Slime (Oct 4, 2013)

adiemel said:



			I start off the 15th too. Really looking forward to the day. Very nervous though.
		
Click to expand...

You're 15b, the same as I am.
Pleased to meet you *adiemel* & how are you today?


*Slime*.


----------



## adiemel (Oct 4, 2013)

Slime said:



			You're 15b, the same as I am.
Pleased to meet you *adiemel* & how are you today?


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Slime pleased to meet you as well. I am fine, just starting my 4 days rest from work. Really looking forward to Monday. Nervous as it is the first time doing a forum meet and a competition. All my golf normally is social.


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 4, 2013)

Slime said:



			You're 15b, the same as I am.
Pleased to meet you *adiemel* & how are you today?


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Please don't laugh at me when I lay up with a 5 or 6 iron. Lost all confidence with my hybrid!!!


----------



## Slime (Oct 4, 2013)

adiemel said:



			Hi Slime pleased to meet you as well. I am fine, just starting my 4 days rest from work. Really looking forward to Monday. *Nervous as it is the first time doing a forum meet* and a competition. All my golf normally is social.
		
Click to expand...

No need to be nervous ............. but I am incredibly short tempered, intolerant and sometimes prone to extreme violence.
I have a very sympathetic parole officer though, he has to be, I know where he lives!
Oh, and most of my golf is anti-social.
Looking forward to meeting you in person though.
Sleep well,

*Slime*.


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi Slime and Adiemel, I'm Golfmmad and pleased to meet you two too! 

Don't worry Adiemel, no need to be nervous, just play as you do in social rounds and the rest will take care of itself.
Easy to say I know but Forum meets are very friendly and relaxed occasions.


----------



## adiemel (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi golfmmad. 

Look forward to meeting you on Monday. Will try and relax and enjoy the day.


----------



## Slime (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi *Golfmad*, I trust you are well.
I'm glad the four of us are all of the same generation and at least two of us support *Man Utd* and *JustOne*!
Plenty to talk about for when the golf degenerates into a hysterical slog-fest.
In fact I'm laughing already because I know where my first shot is heading ............. FORE!

See you guys on Monday,

*Slime*.


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 4, 2013)

adiemel said:



			Hi golfmmad. 

Look forward to meeting you on Monday. Will try and relax and enjoy the day.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, and I'm sure you will. :thup:

Just make sure you bring plenty of dosh! That Richard and Rick have many ways of extracting it from us. 






All for a good cause though.


----------



## coolhand (Oct 4, 2013)

Cheifi0 said:



			Great work guys!  Starting on the 12th so nice gentle start to ease me into it.  My handicap for Monday is 19.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Chefi0,

The thing that worries me about the gentle start is I suspect that 1st tee nerves will mess up my best chance of scoring well in the whole round.

Looking forward to meeting you and the rest of the fourball Monday.

Luke


----------



## chrisd (Oct 4, 2013)

Slime said:



			No need to be nervous ............. but I am incredibly short tempered, intolerant and sometimes prone to extreme violence.
I have a very sympathetic parole officer though, he has to be, I know where he lives!
Oh, and most of my golf is anti-social.
Looking forward to meeting you in person though.
Sleep well,

*Slime*.



Click to expand...


That's good to hear Slime!


A vast improvement over last years temperament and great to know that violent temper fits have at last subsided!


----------



## Slime (Oct 4, 2013)

chrisd said:



			That's good to hear Slime!


A vast improvement over last years temperament and great to know that violent temper fits have at last subsided!
		
Click to expand...

Hey, last year was a lot of fun & a really good day all round.
It was such a shame that I had to break all of your fingers when you accidentally walked across my line on the 18th. 
Are they healed okay, and did you manage to get that tee peg removed from your eye?

*Slime*.

P.S. If I don't bump into you on Monday, have a great day & please pass on my regards to *mashleyR7*.


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 4, 2013)

Tiger said:



			I'm pretty happy with my draw. Mark was a funny chap last year, watching Paul break the sound barrier with his practice swing is always a joy to behold and have always wanted to play around... I mean a round with Smiffy 

Click to expand...

Looking forward to it guys, and you Knobby! Got 3 days off cracking golf ahead - Board comp tomorrow, playing with some dodgy characters in Hampshire on Sunday, and similar in Surrey on Monday!! You should see my new rhythmic swing Tiger - it is control personified, with a slight directional problem!!


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 4, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Uh-oh.... it's me versus The Watford Duo?!!! This is them on arrival at the the golf club
















and here they are in the bar after.... 






Click to expand...

LOLOLOLOL - coffee all over the laptop... nice one James!!!


----------



## Imurg (Oct 4, 2013)

Hobbit said:



			LOLOLOLOL - coffee all over the laptop... nice one James!!!
		
Click to expand...

I still can't work out which is which.........:mmm:


----------



## richart (Oct 4, 2013)

PNWokingham said:



			Looking forward to it guys, and you Knobby! Got 3 days off cracking golf ahead - Board comp tomorrow, playing with some dodgy characters in Hampshire on Sunday, and similar in Surrey on Monday!! You should see my new rhythmic swing Tiger - it is control personified, with a slight directional problem!!
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to seeing the new swing Paul.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 5, 2013)

Golfmmad said:



			Just play as you do in social rounds
		
Click to expand...

Having played a few social rounds with you Chris, I was hoping you were going to play better than that.
Never mind.


----------



## Fish (Oct 5, 2013)

Hmm, if we finish the 18th before 1b tee's off because 1a are still looking for all their balls in turn, do we get right of way as were in play and 1b isn't 

Is their an active halfway house or do we need to take copious amounts of water and energy bars out their with us for the 6hr round  :rofl:


----------



## Tiger (Oct 5, 2013)

PNWokingham said:



			You should see my new rhythmic swing Tiger - it is control personified, with a slight directional problem!!
		
Click to expand...

That's a shame I quite enjoyed watching you leap out of your shoes last year


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 5, 2013)

Tiger said:



			That's a shame I quite enjoyed watching you leap out of your shoes last year 

Click to expand...

He's like an ADHD sufferer on Prozac


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 5, 2013)

Slime said:



			Hi *Golfmad*, I trust you are well.
I'm glad the four of us are all of the same generation and at least two of us support *Man Utd*[/COL


Click to expand...



Ah, a fellow supporter, that should make the round even more interesting!

I'm very well and looking forward to meeting you guys, and others of course, on Monday.


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 5, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Having played a few social rounds with you Chris, I was hoping you were going to play better than that.
Never mind. 


Click to expand...

Morning Rob, I don't know how to reply to the above, other than, I'll see you on Monday "Geezer". :angry:

:thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 5, 2013)

Golfmmad said:



			Morning Rob, I don't know how to reply to the above, other than, I'll see you on Monday "Geezer". :angry:

:thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Tiger (Oct 5, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			He's like an ADHD sufferer on Prozac


Click to expand...

LMAO  :rofl:


----------



## MashieNiblick (Oct 5, 2013)

Starting at the 10th. Just looked it up. Par 4, 424 yards.

Description begins  "This tough hole requires a good drive...."







They're not kiddding.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 5, 2013)

MashieNiblick said:



			Starting at the 10th. Just looked it up. Par 4, 424 yards.

Description begins  "This tough hole requires a good drive...."







They're not kiddding. 

Click to expand...

A topped drive with extra topspin will avoid most of the trouble I'd wager


----------



## Linnets (Oct 5, 2013)

MashieNiblick said:



			Starting at the 10th. Just looked it up. Par 4, 424 yards.

Description begins  "This tough hole requires a good drive...."







They're not kiddding. 

Click to expand...

My starting hole too, can't say I'm relishing the prospect of starting here with no warm up holes beforehand...gulp!!


----------



## richart (Oct 5, 2013)

MashieNiblick said:



			Starting at the 10th. Just looked it up. Par 4, 424 yards.

Description begins  "This tough hole requires a good drive...."







They're not kiddding. 

Click to expand...



Strange it looks wider in that picture. Fortunately it is only out of bounds down the left, although there is a ditch down the right.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 5, 2013)

richart said:



			Strange it looks wider in that picture. Fortunately it is only out of bounds down the left, although there is a ditch down the right.

Click to expand...

Good. I'll bring my slice with me. I can play out of ditches.


----------



## Fish (Oct 5, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Good. I'll bring my slice with me. I can play out of ditches.
		
Click to expand...

Most the write ups favour a draw and to be on the left of the fairways, that suits me great but doesn't look like it favours the fades & slicers.  [mind games :smirk: ]

Have you noticed their is no info on hole 11, is it a surprise, hit it and.....tough luck  

Starting on the longest drive 18th hole, I might just get my name down on something before the rest of the field get round with their huge forum distances, if I was a betting man and he turns up like at Cooden, my money is on Sawtooth, hate betting in favour of a gurner :smirk:

What tee's we off by the way?


----------



## Cheifi0 (Oct 5, 2013)

coolhand said:



			Hi Chefi0,

The thing that worries me about the gentle start is I suspect that 1st tee nerves will mess up my best chance of scoring well in the whole round.

Looking forward to meeting you and the rest of the fourball Monday.

Luke
		
Click to expand...

Look forward to meeting you Luke and the rest of the fourball.  Thankfully it's a shotgun start so there will only be 3 people putting on the pressure.  I am being optimistic and hoping that the first few holes are going to get me into a nice rhythm for the rest of the round.


----------



## richart (Oct 5, 2013)

Fish said:



			Have you noticed their is no info on hole 11, is it a surprise, hit it and.....tough luck  

/QUOTE] Difficult to describe a completely blind second shot Robin.

Click to expand...


----------



## chrisd (Oct 5, 2013)

Slime said:



			Hey, last year was a lot of fun & a really good day all round.
It was such a shame that I had to break all of your fingers when you accidentally walked across my line on the 18th. 
Are they healed okay, and did you manage to get that tee peg removed from your eye?

*Slime*.

P.S. If I don't bump into you on Monday, have a great day & please pass on my regards to *mashleyR7*.
		
Click to expand...

We enjoyed it too, shame we had to shoot off cos of Mashleys missus. He's a dad now of a Bonny little boy! You enjoy it too, but don't kill all your playing partners!


----------



## Rooter (Oct 5, 2013)

So who is the lucky person joining me on the trek to the 6th tee? We could have auctioned it! The chance to walk 10k in my company!? #priceless !!


----------



## rickg (Oct 5, 2013)

Rooter said:



			So who is the lucky person joining me on the trek to the 6th tee? We could have auctioned it! The chance to walk 10k in my company!? #priceless !!
		
Click to expand...

MashlyR7 is your 4th. He won both rounds at Woburn last week so is a hot favourite!!


----------



## Rooter (Oct 5, 2013)

rickg said:



			MashlyR7 is your 4th. He won both rounds at Woburn last week so is a hot favourite!!
		
Click to expand...

Awesome! Nice to be close to the winner physically if not by score! Lol mashly, apologies in advance for pretty much everything from my dress sense, to the walk, my tee box Tourette's, and constant searching in heather! Apart from that should b fun!


----------



## chrisd (Oct 5, 2013)

rickg said:



			MashlyR7 is your 4th. He won both rounds at Woburn last week so is a hot favourite!!
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't put your money on him - I'm giving him a lift and he hasn't seen my driving yet!


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 5, 2013)

chrisd said:



			I wouldn't put your money on him - I'm giving him a lift and he hasn't seen my driving yet!
		
Click to expand...

Chrisd

Can you give me a protocol heads up, do I defer to Jezz as sir or will Mr Ellwood suffice.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 5, 2013)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Chrisd

Can you give me a protocol heads up, do I defer to Jezz as sir or will Mr Ellwood suffice.
		
Click to expand...


Well, if he's anything like any of the other GM staff I've met .............................. no, I'm not being suckered into that one!


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 5, 2013)

Awesome 3a - Khamelion remember to park your close so we don't have far to walk.. unlike last night  Really looking forward to meeting you all. 

Do I need my passport, not been that far south for a while :mmm:


----------



## LIG (Oct 5, 2013)

Kraxx68 said:



			Do I need my passport, not been that far south for a while :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Don't know about a passport but you might want to check your innoculations are up-to-date.


----------



## CallawayKid (Oct 5, 2013)

MashieNiblick said:



			Starting at the 10th. Just looked it up. Par 4, 424 yards.

Description begins  "This tough hole requires a good drive...."







They're not kiddding. 

Click to expand...

That's ok, you boys are behind us, I'll show you how not to play it...

CK


----------



## SaintHacker (Oct 5, 2013)

LIG said:



			Don't know about a passport but you might want to check your innoculations are up-to-date. 

Click to expand...

And bring your sun cream...


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Oct 5, 2013)

I was quite happy about starting on the 18th, until now finding out that my opening drive is now for the longest comp, plus the hole is a penalty for bogey+.  

I may as well drop my pound in the bucket on the way to the tee box.


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 5, 2013)

Can you please put me off my new correct handicap off 11.5 - not 12.6 0r 14.5 as it has been over the past week


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 5, 2013)

I might be a tiny weeny bit drunk as my name will be on the board soon,,,,.....


----------



## rickg (Oct 5, 2013)

PNWokingham said:



			Can you please put me off my new correct handicap off 11.5 - not 12.6 0r 14.5 as it has been over the past week 

Click to expand...

V.happy to oblige!! :thup:


----------



## richart (Oct 5, 2013)

PNWokingham said:



			I might be a tiny weeny bit drunk as my name will be on the board soon,,,,.....
		
Click to expand...

 Who are you and what have you done with Slasher Nash ?


----------



## rickg (Oct 5, 2013)

richart said:



			what have you done with Slasher Nash ?

Click to expand...

Suspect he will be making an appearance at Blackmoor tomorrow ....


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 5, 2013)

just had a shower - maybe a teeny weeny bit more with it - appear to have left my car, phone, wallet etc at the club!!! Shot my bolt seems an appropriate phrase - the captaij thought he had won today with a net 67 until I came in with a net 66 in the last group - 2 weeks running with a gross 79 - although this counts a lot more! I think I am in the **** with the missus!!


----------



## dufferman (Oct 6, 2013)

CallawayKid said:



			That's ok, you boys are behind us, I'll show you how not to play it...

CK
		
Click to expand...

You and me both mate... Not the nicest of holes to start on!


----------



## Crow (Oct 6, 2013)

PNWokingham said:



			just had a shower - maybe a teeny weeny bit more with it - appear to have left my car, phone, wallet etc at the club!!! Shot my bolt seems an appropriate phrase - the captaij thought he had won today with a net 67 until I came in with a net 66 in the last group - 2 weeks running with a gross 79 - although this counts a lot more! I think I am in the **** with the missus!!

Click to expand...

That should get you a good ESR too! 
You're going to have to turn on the style tomorrow now, well done :thup:


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 6, 2013)

HotDogAssassin said:



			I was quite happy about starting on the 18th, until now finding out that my opening drive is now for the longest comp, plus the hole is a penalty for bogey+.  

I may as well drop my pound in the bucket on the way to the tee box.
		
Click to expand...

Oddly the only Long Drive comp I've won was under similar circumstances - though not the bogey penalty.

Shotgun with LD on our first hole. Simply let the swing flow and there was only 1 name on the list at the end of the day! Won the Nearest the Pin that day too!


----------



## Tiger (Oct 6, 2013)

PNWokingham said:



			I might be a tiny weeny bit drunk as my name will be on the board soon,,,,.....
		
Click to expand...

:thup: very well played mate  see you on the morrow


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 6, 2013)

It is indeed me you'll have the pleasure of tomorrow. I'm looking forward to it, especially if the weathers anything like it's been today. I'venot swung a club since the Woburn day so I might be a bit rusty!


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 6, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			It is indeed me you'll have the pleasure of tomorrow. I'm looking forward to it, especially if the weathers anything like it's been today. I'venot swung a club since the Woburn day so I might be a bit rusty!
		
Click to expand...

After your scoring at Woburn, I would not be too woried about being rusty.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 6, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			It is indeed me you'll have the pleasure of tomorrow. I'm looking forward to it, especially if the weathers anything like it's been today. I'venot swung a club since the Woburn day so I might be a bit rusty!
		
Click to expand...

Lol. Ash just another 38 points then :fore:


----------

